# Pheasant-What to expect



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

First year Pheasant hunting for me. My pointer is 1 year now and she does a good job pointing and retrieving. She is very independent and it has taken a lot of training to get her to cooperate more.

Questions:

1. How busy are the WMA’s (Howard Slough is the closest to me)for Pheasant hunts? Especially the opener

2. Is it worth going there or should I figure something else out

I don’t want to ruin anyone else’s hunt by having my inexperienced dog/(me being inexperienced)not cooperate 100% nor waste my time with potential crazy pressure,

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

prumpf said:


> First year Pheasant hunting for me. My pointer is 1 year now and she does a good job pointing and retrieving. She is very independent and it has taken a lot of training to get her to cooperate more.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Answered in Red Others may have different opinions


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The opener of the pheasant hunt is not only crazy busy, it is downright dangerous. People start lining up at their spots 2 hours before shooting light and I have never seen so many verbal altercations over hunting. I have been peppered on my last 2 openers. All of this for a pen raised bird with a short tail. If you can find a remote location with wild birds, that would be my suggestion, otherwise, just go buy a couple pheasants, but bands on them, and release them on some private property for dog training. It will be a much better experience.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The WMA's look like a giant pumpkin patch. No thanks! I go play clean up during the week with the dogs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Didnt Ringneck Pheasants go extinct in the early 1990s? 8)

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Didnt Ringneck Pheasants go extinct in the early 1990s? 8)
> 
> -DallanC


Ya, the "WILD" ones. I know a spot that a guy can get a limit at, (wild birds) in about an hour. Last time I hunted it I swear I was hunting road runners!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

All of your comments tell me STAY AWAY. Then I look at the pup and if she could talk I think she would say “please please please let’s go”
Lol

I think I will play clean up too.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

If you’re polite to those around you I’d expect the same. We are all out there to have fun and enjoy what birds used to be plentiful. I’d say go and enjoy it! It’ll be crowded. Wear some orange and maybe have a leash handy and you’ll be okay.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Papa Moses. With the new pup, it would be almost like telling a 12 year old first time pheasant hunter that your not going. I'm sure your excited to see what the pup will do as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Don’t sweat it if your dog is a bit crazy. It’s her first pheasant hunt. People will understand. 

Go have fun with her. You’ll be glad you did


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that for a first hunt with a dog you would want a controlled type of a hunt. One where there wasn't another dozen dogs out there that wanted to sniff its rear along with it wanting to sniff the other dogs. 

Go out after work or early in the morning. Just be aware that if you are on a waterfowl management area that the shooting hours are different than if you are elsewhere and you have to use steel shot.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I got peppered my first time on the opener and never went on an opener again. I do like others have suggested, I go during the weekdays and play clean up, but I also work the weekends and have the weekdays off so it works for me. As for your dog, don’t worry one bit about your pup “ruining” someone’s hunt. Let her get out and play. I have a Rottweiler I take with me, and all’s he does is walk behind me and once in a while chases the pheasants that run, he has a blast. No one has ever said a word to me, but I have gotten quite a few bewildered looks haha.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

You can't harvest any and your dog can't gain experience if you don't go. Yes Utah is often overcrowded on many of its hunts. You can take the pessimistic (and oft selfish) attitude that your the only one who should be out there. Get frustrated and stay home or you can view it as an additional challenge for you to overcome. Doing the latter will make you a better overall hunter as you learn to adapt to numerous situations over only hunting uncrowded land and or uneducated game.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and insight. I ended up being out with her for a few hours this morning. Parked away from everyone and worked the non crowded areas. Saw people from further away and talked to a couple guys. 

SHE LOVED IT. Shot a duck but no pheasants. She found all kinds of stuff (and was distracted by mice a lot lol). 

I am sure as I continue to go she will key in on the pheasants more. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy pup


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

prumpf said:


> SHE LOVED IT. Shot a duck but no pheasants. She found all kinds of stuff (and was distracted by mice a lot lol).
> 
> I am sure as I continue to go she will key in on the pheasants more.
> 
> Happy hunting!


Dang mice. I hunted a spot last year that had so many, we couldn't hardly go anywhere without her pointing and sniffing everything that moved. Glad you got out.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

From my experience hunting one of the areas where they plant every year is such that it can be busy but you can get away from everyone else usually. I hunt 2 different areas and we usually have great success and rarely ever have issues with other hunters. 

This year I took my son and 6 month old lab out for their first hunts. My boy didn't get a shot on a pheasant but had a great time. The pup didn't find any birds but had a blast running around the field. I managed to shoot one bird that my buddies dog pointed for us and introduced the pup to a real bird. She wasn't interested in it at first, just sniffed it and walked away. Once we got home I spent about 30 minutes working with the puppy and pheasant. By the end I could hid the pheasant in the yard and walk around with her until she found it and retrieved it. So we'll see how she if she has more drive now when we go out later this week.


----------

